# Lost Hunter Safety Certificate...



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

While getting everything ready to go for the opener, I neglected to remember one thing. I am not sure if I have proof that my sons (18 and 22) have proof they completed hunter safety courses when they were 12. I used to keep their original "sports cards" in my wallet, but I just realized they are not there. 
In the event that I can't find them tonight is there a way for them to get a license (example sign an affidavit) tonight or tomorrow?
<----<<<


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure if they have had previous hunting license before it's not an issue, they can just use there driver license as they should be anyway.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

yea if they have had a hunting license in the last 3 yrs( i thnk 3) then they just need to show a drivers license or state ID card. . at their ages now there is no need for hunters safety cert.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually Joe the is an paper they can sign at the license counter that states they have held a hunting license in the past and/or have hunting experience. That is all that is really necessary. The DL is only for ID purposes and becomes their license number.

Good luck hunting!


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Duplicate safety certificates can be obtained through the following link.

https://secure1.state.mi.us/dupcertrequest/


----------

